# Victoria DSE web site has been revamped



## herptrader (Aug 26, 2008)

*Published:* 24/01/2008
*Source:*http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/DSE/nrenp...0824A61-BF11D1D90BD92089CA2572BF001DE8EA?open


This site has obviously been updated for a while but I am posting the link because I have just revisited it and find it to be much improved on its predecessor.


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 26, 2008)

wont access it at work but does it have any details about the discussed changes 

or will these be tabled at the upcoming meeting??


----------



## herptrader (Aug 26, 2008)

It does not reference any changes but does talk about the change mechanism.

I wonder how receptive they would be to being lobied by email through the email address they supply?



> *Wildlife Possession & Trade Advisory Committee (WPTAC)*
> 
> The Wildlife Possession & Trade Advisory Committee (WPTAC) was formed in the early 1990’s to provide advice to the Department of Sustainability and Environment on a range matters relating to wildlife possession and trade in Victoria. Specifically, the Committee provides advice to the Executive Director, Biodiversity and Ecosystem Services (DSE) on:
> 
> ...


----------



## wokka (Aug 26, 2008)

They must be getting ready for the introduction of roughies eh?


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 26, 2008)

wokka said:


> They must be getting ready for the introduction of roughies eh?


 
i wish!! 
IF they do, it will be great! but there are alot of things that they have SAID will happen, but still havent. turtles under 10cm's roughies, rough knobbies etc


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 26, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i wish!!
> IF they do, it will be great! but there are alot of things that they have SAID will happen, but still havent. turtles under 10cm's roughies, rough knobbies etc



When did the DSE say that? There are a lot of things that _rumours_ have said they'd do which have never eventuated, and I suspect we'll continue to see that for a long time


----------



## horsesrule (Aug 26, 2008)

I think the turtle issue should be resolved immediatly, the current law simply encourages people to take adult turtles from the wild. 

How is it many pet shops have endless supplies of adult turtles? 

Meanwhile as all the adults are taken from the wild in makes it harder for natural breeding to happen and the numbers replenish.

If people were allowed to sell hatchlings i think a lot more people would breed turtles in this state.


----------



## wokka (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont know Sadji, this is the second thread its been in. One more time and it will be a proven internet fact.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 27, 2008)

horserule: The problem is that for decades people were poaching countless baby turtles from the wild (this can actually be extremely easy to do). Older members will remember every Sunday market having 'Penny Turtles' for sale at very cheap prices, all of them poached. I haven't seen this since I was a kid, but I still hear about it happening from time to time. It's a difficult issue with problems associated with any type of regulation.

wokka: :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't know whether to laugh at such a ridiculous notion being true, or lament such a ridiculous reality! :lol: Well, it seems I'm laughing.


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> When did the DSE say that? There are a lot of things that _rumours_ have said they'd do which have never eventuated, and I suspect we'll continue to see that for a long time


 

i didnt word that correctly, when i said they, i meant the general public. DSE never let wind of anything unless is 100% going to happen, or it already has. i doubt very much they are going to change the regulations in a big hurry.


----------

